# The 100G MTS Journal... May 22 Update



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

So I bought this used tank. It's 100 gallons and its dimensions are 72"x18"x18". IMO a nice tank for a planted setup.:thumbsup:








*My first project was to move a closet door/thermostat and wall switch and **"create" 6' of wall space.*































My equipment list...
Lighting...fishneedit.com 2x36" T5HO fixtures with a total of 8x39watt lamps 4-10,000k and 4-6700k
Filters...Fluval 405, Eheim 2028
Pressurized CO2... Sumoregulator 









2-300w submersible heaters
Mineralized soil substrate and capped with Pool filter sand

So far I've painted the back of the tank black...I still have to raise the stand 9-10" so the tank sits higher and you don't get a sore back looking at it or working on it.
I also have to mineralize the soil.
The tank will have no canopy.
Plant list...working on it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome project!

Isn't that a 110, tho, not a 100? (I didn't do the math so don't quote me...)

How are you going to raise up the tank, have you worked that out?

I see you've got it on carpet- IME laying down some of those big plastic desk carpet protectors underneath the stand REALLY helps avoid wet carpet and subflooring... and the clear ones don't look that bad, IMO, too.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura,
I believe it is like 101.7 gallons.
to raise the tank I bought 8- 2x10's to basically build a platform and so 2x4's for cross braces. Then I plan to finish the front with nice piece of pine and stain it. I will take pics as I go.
As far as water on the floor, I rarely if ever get water on the floor, though now that you mentioned it...
The floor is concrete...and my tanks are in the basement.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Backing onto an existing closet? You _know_ you want to build that sucker into the wall, don't you?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome project! Nice closet door move, it looks great!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome! Nothing like a totally project!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

originally it was going into the wall...but right at that corner lies a supporting beam for the entire house...nope just wasn't into moving that...


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice reg , I think I saw it at the meeting, I remember seeing that dual bubble counter sweet!!

Looking forward to the tank. GL


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

here is a little update, I've been doing alot of constructing...lol
Since my last update I've started mineralizing the soil...I landed the Muriate of Potash, Dolomite and Clay.

*I built this cabinet above the tank for more storage and to hang the lights from...*








*
Put the center brace in the tank*








*Built a platform to raise the stand 10".*
























*Finished cabinet and stand...*








*drillled through lights to put suspension points on the lights...use stainless steel parts!*









*Tank, Stand and lights...*


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice start. Looking forward to seeing this one come around...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice! I love the look so far!


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow - that's gonna look great!
Do you have that crossbrace siliconed to the glass or the plastic rim? I can't quite tell from the picture.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I'm very impressed with your carpentry skills. So far it looks fantastic. You did an amazing job matching the 10" rise with the cabinet. My only question is where is the electrical outlets? I didn't see any along the wall after you moved the closet door.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sixwing said:


> Wow - that's gonna look great!
> Do you have that crossbrace siliconed to the glass or the plastic rim? I can't quite tell from the picture.


I used a product called Lexel for the crossbrace it is not silicone and it it not epoxy... 



cah925 said:


> I'm very impressed with your carpentry skills. So far it looks fantastic. You did an amazing job matching the 10" rise with the cabinet. My only question is where is the electrical outlets? I didn't see any along the wall after you moved the closet door.


your good LOL!!!
since I didn't have power there but believe it or not there is an outlet in the closet right behind that wall soooo...I ran 2 extension cords through the wall...to mounted surge protectors on the other side.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I threw everything in the tank yesterday.
I mineralized soil for about 4-5 weeks...it is a time consuming process, not hard but time consuming for sure and dirty. I managed to dry the soil faster with a box fan and I would constantly stir up the soil and turn it over, and break up the bigger chunks








my trusty soil turner...









Then after 4 wet/dry cycles I sifted the soil through a screen...dusty is not the word!!!










I was left with a very fluffy pile of dust...aka nice mineralized substrate...









3 days before I planted I soaked ~2.25lbs of Malone Red clay in a 5 gal bucket filled about 1/3 of water to break it down.
















I added the soil to the clay/water mix...then added a little extra water...I was shooting for a cake batter consistency...this was a little harder to judge the right amount because you want the clay to make up about 5-10% of the total mixture. I actually used a very small portion of the 120lbs of topsoil I actually mineralized. I would say I used maybe 1/4 of all the soil I actually sifted.









*Ah...Cake Batter!*











Sprinkled a layer of Dolomite and Potash...










Then I basically spread the soil across the bottom of the tank...the mineralized portion of the substrate is about 1/2" deep.

















Capped the soil with pool filter sand...initially I was going to get black ColorQuartz but since my basement is dark, I figured a room brightening tan sand would look better.









My hardscape...nothing is set here, I like parts of it, and not others. This will change for sure!
























Now planting...please be nice. 
Full Tank.
































































Some equipment...
















These timers are awesome...they even account for daylight savings time.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

brilliant. love it !!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Coltonorr said:


> Laura,
> I believe it is like 101.7 gallons.
> to raise the tank I bought 8- 2x10's to basically build a platform and so 2x4's for cross braces. Then I plan to finish the front with nice piece of pine and stain it. I will take pics as I go.
> As far as water on the floor, I rarely if ever get water on the floor, though now that you mentioned it...
> The floor is concrete...and my tanks are in the basement.


72X18X18 @.05" thick glass is 100 gallons.. 
http://www.angelfish.net/tankvolcalc.php

Great work btw.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Looking good so far. Any plans on fish?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

A+! Awesome work for sure!!


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, nice set up, and great aquascaping. That is going to look amazing once it fills out. Your fish will have an awesome life in there


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

cah925 said:


> Looking good so far. Any plans on fish?


Definitely a school of something. Any suggestions?
I was thinking some type of rasbora maybe 50 of them. But definitely oped to suggs.



clwatkins10 said:


> A+! Awesome work for sure!!





CLASSIC said:


> Wow, nice set up, and great aquascaping. That is going to look amazing once it fills out. Your fish will have an awesome life in there


Thanks Guys!:biggrin:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

can't go wrong with rummynoses!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Please come to my house and setup up a tank! Great progress. I cannot wait to see this one grow out. Great diy. I can't even see where the closet door was now!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Rummynoses...have about 15-20 in my 54 bowfront but I've thought of moving them to the 100g...with about 30 more
I really like schooling fish in a big tank


----------



## derekp (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice setup and nice plants...

Cant wait to see the growth of those plants in the future.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Great work.roud: Can you share a little more info on those timers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I +1 the desire to see more info on the timers.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

derekp said:


> Nice setup and nice plants...
> 
> Cant wait to see the growth of those plants in the future.


Thanks again derekp, I am already seeing growth...
L. glandulosa has easily grown about 2"!:thumbsup:



jinx© said:


> Great work.roud: Can you share a little more info on those timers? Thanks in advance.


I bought them at Lowes...about $20 ea. 
Each timer has to outlets but they don't work independently.
you can program 28 different on/off "events" not that you need that but it's cool I guess
and Sunday night when we switched to DST the timers adjusted automatically. 
They took a few tries to get used to programming but once you figure it out its cake:thumbsup:


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Coltonorr. I've been browsing around lately for some new timer options but I hadn't ran across those. 
After surfing a sec, I'm assuming this is the type you have? My current timers are Intermatics as well (although not digital) and they've been rock solid reliable for a few years. 
I may pick up one or two of these myself.

Thanks again.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

yes those are the ones and they are also spot on...I set them to go on a 3:00pm and off at 10:00 with a 1 hour burst on front lights and they go on and off at exactly that time no more guessing with these


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Coltonorr said:


> yes those are the ones and they are also spot on...I set them to go on a 3:00pm and off at 10:00 with a 1 hour burst on front lights and they go on and off at exactly that time no more guessing with these


Right...lol...those are similar to the type I currently use. 
They work great once set, but as you said, it's kind of guess work getting them spot on. I also can't begin to guess how many times I've been working under the stand and have my arm hit the timer and spin the clock setting around...lol :icon_roll


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: Very impressive setup overall. Excellent job! Thanks for sharing. It should be interesting to see how it progresses long term. Please keep us updated.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

OMGosh , that is freakin' awesome ,, you rock , you are my new hero


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

computer went haywire:icon_evil


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

double post :flick:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Small update...tank is one week old.
Have some tannins from the wood, so I'm doing some 30% water changes till it goes away.:icon_roll
FTS...








L. glandulosa...love it!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Small update
Starting to see growth.
FTS








Love that Tonina fluviatilis
















Rotala verticularis








Pink R. wallichii









Thanks for looking


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Is that the Lud Gla that I gave you? Can't believe it went green on you that quick. Crazy.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Is that the Lud Gla that I gave you? Can't believe it went green on you that quick. Crazy.


Glenn, no your L. Glandulosa is in the second pic (bottom left)
but yes it is growing already!


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow looks great so do you like the Mineralized Soil then?


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome tank. I love the Rotala verticularis. Where about in NJ are you? I'm out in Warren county, and there just isn't any LFS with a good plant selection. Got any recommendations? I was thinking about driving to Fishtown USA in Ramsey to check it out.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

lizziotti said:


> Wow looks great so do you like the Mineralized Soil then?


So far yes I do like it. The tank is only 2 weeks old. I will know better down the road. I was alot of work to "make" the soil...hopefully it pays off



btmarquis said:


> Awesome tank. I love the Rotala verticularis. Where about in NJ are you? I'm out in Warren county, and there just isn't any LFS with a good plant selection. Got any recommendations? I was thinking about driving to Fishtown USA in Ramsey to check it out.


I would say Fishtown is one of the best stores in the area as far as plants go. Also Pet Shanty in Scotch Plains is good, sometime hit or miss on the plants but they do list inventory on there website. You should also join a plant club...it was the best thing planted tank wise I have ever done.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

that is a great looking tank.. I am jealous that I don't have room for a bigger tank!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful job ,, wish I had the aquascaping talent gene "sigh"


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Any new pics Coltonorr? Wondering if your having any troubles with any of your plants getting used to the MS? I put some Heteranthera Zosterifolia "star grass" in and it melted from the bottom up, not sure if it was from the MS or not having CO2 installed in time. Funny thing is, the Blood stargrass i put in is thriving!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Love your tank! The plants are loving that soil. So tempting.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Could we see an update picture. Any plant melt downs or algae?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

CLASSIC said:


> Any new pics Coltonorr? Wondering if your having any troubles with any of your plants getting used to the MS? I put some Heteranthera Zosterifolia "star grass" in and it melted from the bottom up, not sure if it was from the MS or not having CO2 installed in time. Funny thing is, the Blood stargrass i put in is thriving!


 
I can't confirm your stargrass melting due to the mineralized soil. I stuck mine in my 75 (link at the bottom) and it's the only plant that (so far) has forced my hand into trimming. I am trying with all my might to hold back and wait to trim until 6 weeks after planting, but all the rotalas are outgrowing their homes at this point, and the stargrass went nuts, so I just keep trimming it as it grows new shoots since it's already filled the spot I wanted filled with it. The leaves melt every once in a while, but the new growth takes over even faster.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion, correction: I got the plant species wrong. I have that same stargrass jargon and it is doing well, it was 'Didiplis Diandra' that melted from the bottom up. I read up on it and CO2 is not necessary but obviously boosts growth, the info also said lighting is med. yet i have 260W on a 72 gallon tank (3.61W per Gallon), and also iron deff. can cause it. Guess it couldnt get through the sand cap quik enough to get to the iron rich clay.  

I hope Colton chimes in soon as to how all of his plants are fairing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't taken many pics lately I've been so busy...maybe tonight...
Pictureless update...lol

So about 2 weeks ago...I made the decision to increase my photoperiod from 7 hours with a 1 hour burst, to 8 hours with a 4 hour burst. My intention is a 10 hour period with a 5-6 hour burst.
My reasoning behind it was based on the fact that because of tannins in the water, not alot of light was penetrating the water and also I was seeing a fair amount of die off of the lower leaves on some of the plants.
Don't get me wrong, in no way was I expecting for every plant to make it. I just packed the tank with lots of plants and figured I'd sort it all out later.
So in the process I lost Nesaea "golden" and Ludwigia inclinata var. 'cuba'.
the cuba arrived in bad shape anyway but...its now gone, as us the 'golden'
Some of the plants are doing very well now. I noticed before the increase in lighting that plants were growing "stringy/leggy" lots of space between leaves. Especially with the P. stellatus narrow.
With the increase in lighting I am now finally starting to see algae, mostly diatom, and a tiny amount of string/hair algae. Which IMO is a good thing, the tank is starting to settle. I almost welcome the algae...the system is working out its own kinks...
I tested the water the other day...finally.
out of my tap...
pH 8.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

tank
ph 6.6-6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5-10

I don't know if my tank has cycled yet. My assumption is no...due to the fact I have been doing 30% water changes 2-3x times a week to reduce the tannins. I have no plans to add fish now anyway, so no big deal.

I also added...Hygro "tiger", and Hygrophila sp. Roraima/ Porto Velho
I also had enough growth that I had to trim...I topped my favorite...Limnophilia aromatica, and Rotala wallichii (an unbelievable pink now), and replanted. I want a forest of both
Thanks Drew


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Aromatica is also one of my favs, and had to be topped (i love that it sometimes sprouts 2 shoots). And like you i upped my photo period. 8.5 hour day, 4.5hrs 130W & 4hrs 260W. I am experiencing both GDA and green hair algae. The GDA is sparcly spread on the rear glass only, and the hair is on some of my plant leaves. 

Being that we have very similar variables, you setting your tank 1-2 weeks up before me makes your tanks somewhat of an early warning system, hehe. Thanks for updating Coltonorr. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

The tank has been up and running now for a month.
Here are some pics taken today after a water change...
thats not "fun-gi" on the FTS on the right...its bubbles:icon_redf
Today I yanked the P. stellatus narrow leaf...
clipped and replanted Lobelia cardinalis 'dwarf' and found a few L. glandulosa plantlets 












































*Rotala field filling in...*








*Top shots of some favs...*

















Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

daaang. :thumbsup:
nice colors 
boy that's a long tank


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some pics taken last night before a water change and trim...
*FTS...*









HM...
























Blyxa japonica is also starting to do very well
















Lobelia cardinalis dwarf is just exploding...








Thats it for now...
I trimmed and replanted the R. wallichi as well as the P. stellatus broad leaf, and HM.
So far I do like the MS substrate...I can't compare to others because I have never used them. It was alot of work to "make" the soil but now I'm starting to see the results. I'm not happy with every plant yet, or my scape but the idea for me was to get the plants growing and worry about my scape later on. I have had no problems uprooting and replanting so long as I combine it with a water change. 
Drew


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I noticed hydra in the tank recently.
What should I do? I've never had them


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

wow....this tank is progressing nicely....4 thumbs up!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

The tanks looking better with every update. roud: 

Personally I've never bothered trying to rid any hydra I've had in the past. The few times I've had them they just seemed to disappear over time on their own. I think they're actually kind of cool.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Right side.... hmmmmmm (<-- That is the best Jay Luto impression your going to get out of me )


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

HAHA Glenn, 
I don't like either side...
The right side kills me, I hate it, the wood the plants its terrible... hence the pending rescape!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the left side, you just need something in front of the arcuata. More hardscape would be a bonus. 

I think we need to drink a twelve pack and talk about it more.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

this is going to be fun to watch mature!

cheers-K


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

did someone say 12pack?
do I go manzanita or more mopani?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

amazing looking tank!
the mopani would look nice in the tank


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice tank


----------



## Mark13 (Mar 11, 2009)

What is the manufacturer and model number of the timers?
Thank you.

---Mark13


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Colt,
Nice pic updates!
Hard to capture the detail of such a long display.
I see many changes as this matures, going to be fun to watch!
MD


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Mark13 said:


> What is the manufacturer and model number of the timers?
> Thank you.
> 
> ---Mark13


Mark, these are the timers...
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=170427-251-HB800RCL&lpage=none



mountaindew said:


> Colt,
> Nice pic updates!
> Hard to capture the detail of such a long display.
> I see many changes as this matures, going to be fun to watch!
> MD


Thanks MD,
The tank has changed alot lately...I pulled out alot of plants that I didn't like, and added others... I pulled out the driftwood as well. Right now its just plants in a tank


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

very impressive aquarium. Excellent growth!!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I did a rescape of most of the tank today, I finally got to use some of my Manzanita...
I pulled some more of the plants I didn't want and I am now left with:
Anubias coffeefolia
Blyxa japonica
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophilia 'sunset'
Limnophilia aromatica
Lobelia cardinalis 'dwarf'
Ludwigia glandulosa
Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
Pogostemon erectum
Rotala 'green' 
Rotala indica
Rotala wallichii
*FTS*








*LEFT SIDE*








CENTER








*RIGHT SIDE*








*other shots...*





















































I was curious to see what suggestions you all had for fish.
Its time I added some.
The only fish I don't want are Rummynose...got em in my 54.
I would like good schooling fish...maybe Cardinals...?
Any suggestions?
Thanks for looking...let me know what you all think!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

how about different schools of rasboras? like microrasboras all different types i think that would be pretty awesome. many tanks dont have rasboras try like 8 different types or something i think that would be amazin. like get some off of invertzfactory.com


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Black neons are nice. Glass cats are different. Cardinals are classic. A massive amount of green neons would look great too. 

You have done amazing things with your tank. It looks great.


----------



## ICPjuggla (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome tank... I like the idea of Cardinals with a small school of corrys for clean up.. I would also prob. add a pair of albino bristlenose pleco's and a small school of otto cats... thats my .02 cents.. Amano shrimp are cool too... You have a big tank, so I think you can have a main fish then some other fish to supplement it...


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

I love cardinals but it seems like you have to have 30 or more to get somewhat of a school. I have around 20 now and most either hide or form loose knit schools. Beautiful fish when they fatten up but very skittish.

EDIT--->almost forgot to add your tank is looking so damn healthy man. Congrats!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the look of the tank.. that is alot of nice stems in there. how is the blyxa doing? I didn't have luck with it in my mineralized setup.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Black neons can get boisterous and harm shrimp.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

boltp777 said:


> how about different schools of rasboras? like microrasboras all different types i think that would be pretty awesome. many tanks dont have rasboras try like 8 different types or something i think that would be amazin. like get some off of invertzfactory.com


 



yikesjason said:


> Black neons are nice. Glass cats are different. Cardinals are classic. A massive amount of green neons would look great too.
> 
> You have done amazing things with your tank. It looks great.





ICPjuggla said:


> Awesome tank... I like the idea of Cardinals with a small school of corrys for clean up.. I would also prob. add a pair of albino bristlenose pleco's and a small school of otto cats... thats my .02 cents.. Amano shrimp are cool too... You have a big tank, so I think you can have a main fish then some other fish to supplement it...





CLASSIC said:


> I love cardinals but it seems like you have to have 30 or more to get somewhat of a school. I have around 20 now and most either hide or form loose knit schools. Beautiful fish when they fatten up but very skittish.
> 
> EDIT--->almost forgot to add your tank is looking so damn healthy man. Congrats!


Thanks for the fish feedback guys!
I have thought of rasbora's, I would love a huge school, I'm afraid some of the smaller ones would get lost in there. 
I have never really liked black neons but I do have 24 amano shrimp in there...forgot to mention:icon_roll
I like the idea of 50 cardinals
I also like the glass cats.
Right now I'm trying to decide what region of the world to get fish from...
*Asian-ish*
Glass Cats, Cherry Barbs, Harlequin Rasbora's, Pearl Gourami's, Torpedo Barbs.
*South America-ish*
Glowlight Tetras
Colombian Tetras
Pencilfish? Really like the Coral Red's
Emperor Tetra's
Cardinal Tetra's
*African-ish*
Congo Tetra's? I always loved Congo's



Torpedobarb said:


> I like the look of the tank.. that is alot of nice stems in there. how is the blyxa doing? I didn't have luck with it in my mineralized setup.


Ken, initially the Blyxa looked terrible, the new growth was all brown/tan and the growth was all wavy...
then at about the 6-8 week mark the leaves got a little thinner and started to really get nice and green, and since then they are happy and healthy as far as I can tell.




Axelrodi202 said:


> Black neons can get boisterous and harm shrimp.


Thanks I didn't know that


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I had some time to put some more wood in this past weekend and here are some new pics...
FTS








Others...

































Whoa...Didn't realize how blurry this was!










































































:icon_smil


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

you know, i have been kicking myself and trying to figure out what this tank is missing and I finally got it. Its not in my living room!

Seriously. Right side... banging. Left side, I am still not sold for some reason. I think its the Ludwigia glandulosa. Its just out of place in that semi mid front position. Almost like it needs to be behind the Hemianthus and bushing out over it, or just removed completely. Is it the leaf structure that is turning me off maybe? Its just so....

This plant then this plant then this plant.... etc etc., where as the right side blended it all nicely.

I don't know Drew.... I think I need to see this in person. 

I am looking foward to next weekend. Should be a good time.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Seriously. Right side... banging. Left side, I am still not sold for some reason. I think its the Ludwigia glandulosa. Its just out of place in that semi mid front position. Almost like it needs to be behind the Hemianthus and bushing out over it, or just removed completely. Is it the leaf structure that is turning me off maybe? Its just so....


I agree, I think the L glandulosa looks a little out of place. You have a bunch of nice small bushy stems, then out of nowhere comes the thick large stems and long leaves of the L glandulosa.

Everything else looks fantastic and I love the plant selection. So many of my favorites, especially the R wallichii. I wish I still had some for my 125, but I have no idea where to put it right now. I guess that's what rescapes are for. :icon_smil


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Fantastic tank. I wish I had rotala wallichii like yours but I am trying 

I feel the rock on the left side stands out too much and seems a little out of place. 

The ludwigia also does stand out a bit, but I I feel it is not as thick and bushy like others. There is quite a bit of open pocket around it. If those can be filled up over time, it should work fine as is.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW! Tank is coming along beautifully, everything looks so lush and healthy. Are you still just using CO2 and the mineralized only? No fertz? If so that is amazing, as your plants are lush all the way down to the sand! Great job.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looking great!
cheers-K


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> you know, i have been kicking myself and trying to figure out what this tank is missing and I finally got it. Its not in my living room!
> 
> Seriously. Right side... banging. Left side, I am still not sold for some reason. I think its the Ludwigia glandulosa. Its just out of place in that semi mid front position. Almost like it needs to be behind the Hemianthus and bushing out over it, or just removed completely. Is it the leaf structure that is turning me off maybe? Its just so....
> 
> ...





cah925 said:


> I agree, I think the L glandulosa looks a little out of place. You have a bunch of nice small bushy stems, then out of nowhere comes the thick large stems and long leaves of the L glandulosa.
> 
> Everything else looks fantastic and I love the plant selection. So many of my favorites, especially the R wallichii. I wish I still had some for my 125, but I have no idea where to put it right now. I guess that's what rescapes are for. :icon_smil


Glenn and cah925,
the more I look at it the more I agree. I think I'm going to pull the L. glandulosa and plant my Rotala indica, colorata, and green mix there in the left most corner, and also put some Rotala macrandra green over there, then trim up the HM and continue the carpet toward the left. I want some mid-stem plants to put in there as well.


malaybiswas said:


> Fantastic tank. I wish I had rotala wallichii like yours but I am trying
> 
> I feel the rock on the left side stands out too much and seems a little out of place.
> 
> The ludwigia also does stand out a bit, but I I feel it is not as thick and bushy like others. There is quite a bit of open pocket around it. If those can be filled up over time, it should work fine as is.


Yes the Rotala wallichii has been a pleasant surprise!



CLASSIC said:


> WOW! Tank is coming along beautifully, everything looks so lush and healthy. Are you still just using CO2 and the mineralized only? No fertz? If so that is amazing, as your plants are lush all the way down to the sand! Great job.


CLASSIC, yup just CO2...no ferts. In another couple of weeks I will probably start monitering my potassium levels more. 



kyle3 said:


> looking great!
> cheers-K


Thanks for the feed back! It is always welcome...keep it coming!

I am also adding 100+ rasbora's this weekend
60 Rasbora espei
25 Boraras morah
25 Boraras kubotai
Can't wait!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> I had some time to put some more wood in this past weekend and here are some new pics...
> FTS
> 
> 
> ...


the last pic looking sweet ....man i wish i can get it now


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

this is one of my favorite tanks. as close to perfect as I've seen.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I usually keep the language toned down for TPT, but the ONLY words I can think of for this tank are BAD A#%!!!! I almost find it hard to believe your post in your 54g thread from July 08' about wanting to start your first planted tank. When you jump into a hobby, you really jump head first! You were definitely blessed with a lot more natural talent than most of us! 

Great tank.... hoping to score some of this HM from your post in the S&S. Check your pm's.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks freddie!!
my wife thinks I'm nuts...but loves it! 

Lots of change going on lately... 
It looks alot different, I've pulled alot of plants and added others.
Lost a bunch of fish, etc.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I broke down and purchased 6 Denison barbs today...:icon_smil
I found smaller ones, about 2":thumbsup:
They are incredibly active


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tank's gorgeous!

Wow, it's come SUCH a long ways!!! :smile:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is awesome. Any new pictures?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Agreed. PICTURES would be great.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Please update!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Update...here are a few pics I took a few weeks ago...
Alot has changed...I had just got some new plants in so thats them floating...thanks Sewingalot!!!
I added 6 Denison Barbs...
I just had trimmed my HM carpet.
Thanks!

Full tank shot...









Far left side...









Left center...









Right center...









Far right...


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

I guess it's a little too late, but there are a few species from Africa you could have considered:

~African 3 striped glass catfish (debauwi catfish) *<-*_schooler that never stops swimming_
~Upside down catfish (or other small-medium sized syno) *<-* _gregarious but nocturnal_

What makes it even better is both of these catfish are from the CONGO RIVER! Upside down catfish aren't seen often in the open in the day, but they are so mysterious and peculiar to watch. They still have fairly strong instincts from the wild... I had 4.



Looks fine with the fish that you have, though. Great tank! It is apparently difficult to aquascape such a long tank, but you did a good job.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Coltonorr, your tank looks great, I can't wait until you get everything planted and let everything grow out. That's when it will really shine.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

sweetness!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the fish! The plants look great too!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the look of the floating plant mass the best.  Looks great! Be sure to update when you get the stuff planted or sold.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks great. X2 be sure to post some more pictures when you have planted that stuff and given it a week or two to grow in.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

seds said:


> I guess it's a little too late, but there are a few species from Africa you could have considered:
> 
> ~African 3 striped glass catfish (debauwi catfish) *<-*_schooler that never stops swimming_
> ~Upside down catfish (or other small-medium sized syno) *<-* _gregarious but nocturnal_
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations Seds...I hadn't thought about those fish.



dantra said:


> Coltonorr, your tank looks great, I can't wait until you get everything planted and let everything grow out. That's when it will really shine.





chonhzilla said:


> sweetness!!





clwatkins10 said:


> I love the fish! The plants look great too!


Thanks for the kind words...I planted the plants I wanted and am now sitting back to watch it fill in.



sewingalot said:


> I like the look of the floating plant mass the best.  Looks great! Be sure to update when you get the stuff planted or sold.


sewingalot...you plant package was awesome!!!:thumbsup: I was shocked!




hydrophyte said:


> Looks great. X2 be sure to post some more pictures when you have planted that stuff and given it a week or two to grow in.


Thanks Hydro...I can't wait for it to fill in!
And the Torpedo Barbs have changed the tank entirely...they are very expensive, but one of the nicest fish to watch...
I literally could kill my TV...I find myself watching the tank more than the tube!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a hard time believing our tanks started at the same time. Yours is miles beyond mine. Your carpet looks great.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a picture heavy update. 
Denison Barbs are just awesome!

FTS










































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking great. I recently tried some HM to do some carpeting like yours, but it just would not stay put. 

Great job.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful! Forgive me for not reading back in the thread, but what are the dimensions of your tank? From your panoramic FTS, it looks like it's about 15 feet long


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

72x18x18"


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

We just had our NJAGC meeting at Drew's house and I can assure you, the pictures do not do this tank justice.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Drew, do you dose? I know you have mineralized soil but I was just wondering if you help the growth along with dosing because it looks wonderful. Growth is constant based on the previous photos and it doesn't seem to be stopping any time soon 

Dan


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!


yikesjason said:


> Looking great. I recently tried some HM to do some carpeting like yours, but it just would not stay put.
> 
> Great job.





legomaniac89 said:


> Beautiful! Forgive me for not reading back in the thread, but what are the dimensions of your tank? From your panoramic FTS, it looks like it's about 15 feet long





FSM said:


> 72x18x18"


Yup



gmccreedy said:


> We just had our NJAGC meeting at Drew's house and I can assure you, the pictures do not do this tank justice.


Thanks Glenn, that was alot of fun:icon_bigg





dantra said:


> Drew, do you dose? I know you have mineralized soil but I was just wondering if you help the growth along with dosing because it looks wonderful. Growth is constant based on the previous photos and it doesn't seem to be stopping any time soon
> 
> Dan


Dan, I throw in a pinch of potassium after I do a water change.
Thats it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful! I am very pleased with your tank. You have such a talent for scaping.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Looking real good. Do you find yourself trimming the foreground very often? I had an HM foreground in my 125 for a while, but got tired of trimming it. I also ran into some algae issues on the front glass.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

dang, the tank looks awesome. that soil is really working its magic!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks awesome! I love the Roseline Sharks! Great job with the scape as well.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Man, you are good at this. Do me a favor and post pics of your next algae outbreak or plant deficiency so I can quit idolizing your tanks.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Absolutely wonderful! I am very pleased with your tank. You have such a talent for scaping.


Thanks Sara! I never really go into a tank with a set scape...it just kind of evolves.



cah925 said:


> Looking real good. Do you find yourself trimming the foreground very often? I had an HM foreground in my 125 for a while, but got tired of trimming it. I also ran into some algae issues on the front glass.


Yes cah935, After the trimming it takes about 2 weeks to come back, but once it starts growing back seems to get angry and go crazy with growth just to spite me...:hihi:


monkeyruler90 said:


> dang, the tank looks awesome. that soil is really working its magic!


Yup, I don't think I'll ever do anything other then mineralized soil type substrates after this experience...MS is great and easy once it gets 
going!:thumbsup:



dewalltheway said:


> Looks awesome! I love the Roseline Sharks! Great job with the scape as well.


Thanks! Roseline's are so sweet!



fastfreddie said:


> Man, you are good at this. Do me a favor and post pics of your next algae outbreak or plant deficiency so I can quit idolizing your tanks.


:icon_lol: haha Fred! I had a few forms of algae from weeks 3-6 after the initial setup. I can't figure out how people get green water from MS, I had none.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW...... It looks amazing! The Rasboras really go well with your aquascape!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

beautiful large scale tank


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

JakeJ said:


> WOW...... It looks amazing! The Rasboras really go well with your aquascape!





jazzlvr123 said:


> beautiful large scale tank


Thanks for all the nice comments!
Just love this forum!:icon_bigg
2 enthusiastic :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

man.. that looks great! I love the feel that it goes on forever. How are the roselines treating your ground cover? I had a hell of a time to get my glosso going again. They kept tearing it out every day. I had tons of it die because it couldn't root fast enough to stay in. Since I sold them off and got all congos my glosso field grew back in a few weeks. Again man.. looks great!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

are verbal updates allowed? lol
I lost 1 Denison barb...which sucks. Just disappeared.
I am taking out the HM carpet. this may be my first algae explosion.
I would like to add more crypts to the tank. 
Added... 
Crypt. spiralis 'dwarf' 
Crypt. spiralis Cook
Crypt. albida
Looking for C. parva.
Thoughts?


----------



## TipStylez (May 19, 2007)

yikesjason said:


> Looking great. I recently tried some HM to do some carpeting like yours, but it just would not stay put.
> 
> Great job.


Nice setup OP. What does HM mean? I relay like how the foreground looks.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

HM is Hemianthus micranthemoides
It is the foreground carpet plant.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Before...









*And here is the tank without HM...*









Left Side









Center









Right Side









Thanks for looking and as always comments are welcome!


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

Loverly Im trying to get up the stuff to do a 50 gallon tank and if you could just chop off the left side and send it to me I would be the happiest person in the world lol.

Love this tank !!

Joey


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

looks great. Looks like you have moved to the next phase of scaping where you have done the full carpet thing now you can just do what looks better. I am still working on the carpet phase.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

joejoe123 said:


> Loverly Im trying to get up the stuff to do a 50 gallon tank and if you could just chop off the left side and send it to me I would be the happiest person in the world lol.
> 
> Love this tank !!
> 
> Joey


Thanks Joey! 



yikesjason said:


> looks great. Looks like you have moved to the next phase of scaping where you have done the full carpet thing now you can just do what looks better. I am still working on the carpet phase.


LOL Yikes! I do like the carpet look. I figured I'd try something new.
I actually love the tank without a foreground right now. I am really considering doing Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. But there's no rush.
I also would like to cut out some of the faster growing stems. Stems are awesome but they are alot of work especially the fast growers, like R. rotundifolia/indica. The P. erectum grows at a great pace!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Hydro!
What do you guys think...a new foreground? or not?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey there. I like the sand foreground, it adds a nice brightness to the aquarium. Do you have any plans to fill in between the sand and where the plants are now? The edge of the plants looks a little stark.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wonderful as always Colton! I love the look of sand, its so clean and natural looking. As for a carpet/covered look, personally i have always liked seeing larger tanks 100Gs and up with a field of blyxa on one side or the other. Your tank looks very established, so jealous heheh. Thanks for the update


----------



## chefbear (Jul 18, 2009)

*Got em!*

Got the plants today. Awesome package, thank you so much! Your lack of carpet has given me a fore mid and background.:red_mouth


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Much better without the hm, IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the sand foreground. I can imagine perhaps softening it around the edges with a few plants so that it is not such a sharp line between the sand and the foliage.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I did an HM foreground in one of my tanks earlier this year. I was a PITA to keep it trimmed down all the time. I eventually tore all mine out too. I'm really liking the sand foreground. It makes a nice contrast with the plants.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

bare foreground looks much better with the contrasting color. Nice tank!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like it. I mean really like it. I didn't think I would, but it looks even more stunning than before.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

SWEET! My favorite tank on the web!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I am in the process of completely gutting this tank. What a mess! haha :help:
I'm about half way thru the process and am starting to wonder what the hell I was thinking!:icon_redf Well somehow it will all fit back together.
I'm going mostly crypts...
My new plant list will be:
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata 'rosanervig'
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne spiralis 'Cook' sn (Retzius Wydler)
Cryptocoryne spiralis 'dwarf'
Cryptocoryne undulata 'red'
Cryptocoryne wendtii bronze
Cryptocoryne wendtii florida sunset
Cryptocoryne wendtii green 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'hybrid'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica'
Cryptocoryne x willisii
Lobelia cardinalis dwarf
Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
Microsorum pteropus 'trident'
Microsorum pteropus
Rotala wallichii
Taxiphyllum sp. 'Willow'


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Solid.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

can't wait to see the re-plant!

cheers-K


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

holy hell, so many crypts. good idea for an MTS setup. hurry up im subscribed and want some pictaz


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's my kind of tank . They're going to go absolutely crazy in that soil of yours


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

just spent a good hourish catching up on this thread! Tank was BEAUTIFUL, I can't wait to see this newest incarnation! I also happen to agree that I LOVE the look without the carpet, it really does add a nice contrast to the plants and it brightens up the tank. I dig it! :thumbsup: 

Randomly also: I've just moved to NJ I'll have to check out this NJAGC!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

*The Crypt*

So here is the story...
I tore out all my stems...yup every one! This is a stem free tank...I've concluded its just too much work right now.
So I had this great idea to redo this tank with new rock and manzanita...well the rocks I bought failed a phosphoric acid test. 
So I decide to use the rocks I had...and go with no manzanita...
Sorry about the cloudy pics. Today it will be clear.
Here is the final outcome. The left side has to fill in alot but its a start.
An updated plant list...
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata 'rosanervig'
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne spiralis 'Cook' sn (Retzius Wydler)
Cryptocoryne spiralis 'dwarf'
Cryptocoryne undulata 'red'
Cryptocoryne wendtii bronze
Cryptocoryne wendtii florida sunset
Cryptocoryne wendtii green
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'hybrid'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica'
Cryptocoryne x willisii
Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'
Microsorum pteropus 'needle leaf'
Microsorum pteropus 'trident'
Microsorum pteropus

FTS...









Left Side...










Right Side...









What do you all think?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow.

Excellent use and placement of so many different crypt species.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow I think this looks fantastic! really nice balance of color and plant placement


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW!! I love the new scape!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Man you make this look too easy. I'm serious. 

I'm sure your back is aching. You have done an excellent job.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Also wanted to mention........ how awesome the previous scape was too. It really was stunning. I'm sure you'll manage the same quality as this new scape fills in.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, I love it. I find that some of the best scapes tend to have a large proportion of non-stem plants. Your tank looks great!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this tank is awesome. That is a distinctive use of rocks compared to what you usually see.

What is that tallest brown crypt over on the left side?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Excellent use and placement of so many different crypt species.





Karackle said:


> Wow I think this looks fantastic! really nice balance of color and plant placement





whickerda said:


> WOW!! I love the new scape!





FDNY911 said:


> Really nice.





fastfreddie said:


> Man you make this look too easy. I'm serious.
> 
> I'm sure your back is aching. You have done an excellent job.





fastfreddie said:


> Also wanted to mention........ how awesome the previous scape was too. It really was stunning. I'm sure you'll manage the same quality as this new scape fills in.


thanks freddie...its good to see you back!



Amazonfish said:


> Wow, I love it. I find that some of the best scapes tend to have a large proportion of non-stem plants. Your tank looks great!


Hey thanks for all the nice comments!
I am just pumped that this tank will be much easier to maintain than a tank with stems.



hydrophyte said:


> Wow this tank is awesome. That is a distinctive use of rocks compared to what you usually see.
> 
> What is that tallest brown crypt over on the left side?


Thanks hydro, 
The tallest brown crypt is C. wendtii bronze. It is so big because it grew so large in my 54.
I am expecting it to melt down a little. The lighting is so much more intense in this tank and some of the crypts that have been in there for awhile are hugging the substrate.


I also backed my light burst down from 6 hours a day to 3 hours. I may shorten it some more but small increments is the best way to make changes in a planted tank...at least from my experience.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh very nice. +1 on the rockwork is fantastic! It's hard to get rocks just right (I never can LOL) but I think you did a great job!


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, the tank looks so diff. i love it! The first scape was amazing as well. I wish i could have kept my MS, IMO it was much better than the ADA AS i currently have and your tank is living proof that MS can work wonders at a fraction of the cost. Congrats on another sweet set up! 

Any plans on a bit of foreground?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh very nice. +1 on the rockwork is fantastic! It's hard to get rocks just right (I never can LOL) but I think you did a great job!


Thanks Laura! These rocks have been difficult to work with in the past. This time the rocks I bought failed an acid test so I was forced to use these again. I went as simple as possible. The less is more idea. So far I like it. I also moved away from driftwood...don't know why, maybe just to change it up a bit.



CLASSIC said:


> Wow, the tank looks so diff. i love it! The first scape was amazing as well. I wish i could have kept my MS, IMO it was much better than the ADA AS i currently have and your tank is living proof that MS can work wonders at a fraction of the cost. Congrats on another sweet set up!
> 
> Any plans on a bit of foreground?


Thanks classic! Yes MS is probably all I will ever use. I have no need to try anything else. 
As far as a foreground I have Echinodorus tenellus 'micro' as well as crypt parva.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't updated this journal in awhile, mainly because growth is nice and slow...just the way I wanted.:icon_smil
I cut back my photo-period to 7 hours a day with a 1 hour burst. 
I have been doing small water changes 20%/week and dosing a pinch of potassium after each water change.
Here are some pics

Terrible FTS 






























































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is fantastic. I love the way that the plants have some room between so that they can spread out and better show their shapes and colors--very cool.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool. What are the crypts in the last picture with the green and red leaves? That's not 'green gecko', is it?


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

CL: Looks like it to me. 

Really love the tank! Doubly awesome is the fact that its a low maintenance layout and you get to spend more time admiring it than pruning it.  Excellent job.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love green geckos!!!! i want some for my next layout

i want your roselines too!!!! lol and i like how u used the rocks in the scape on the left. your really letting me have it!

what is your substrate?


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful layout and plant choice :drool: There's one plant that's really neat looking. I didn't go through the Crypt list as it looks stemmed. Could you tell me which plant this one is? I'm sorry if it's a very common species and I'm being a newb.
View attachment 17864


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

Hygro Angustifolia from what I can tell. Might be wrong...

Anyway, great shots, great tank


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

MrJG said:


> CL: Looks like it to me.
> 
> Really love the tank! Doubly awesome is the fact that its a low maintenance layout and you get to spend more time admiring it than pruning it.  Excellent job.


Agreed! Stunning layout. You are very gifted with varieties of slow growers. You really make it look too easy.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> This is fantastic. I love the way that the plants have some room between so that they can spread out and better show their shapes and colors--very cool.


Thanks Hydro, that space was not my intent initially but now as the plants fill in it looks alot better



CL said:


> Very cool. What are the crypts in the last picture with the green and red leaves? That's not 'green gecko', is it?





MrJG said:


> CL: Looks like it to me.
> 
> Really love the tank! Doubly awesome is the fact that its a low maintenance layout and you get to spend more time admiring it than pruning it.  Excellent job.


Yes CL that is 'green gecko' I never thought the gecko would change so much. it looks like a totally different plant.
there is also hybrid in there which looks similar with darker leaves, but grows closer to the substrate.



problemman said:


> i love green geckos!!!! i want some for my next layout
> 
> i want your roselines too!!!! lol and i like how u used the rocks in the scape on the left. your really letting me have it!
> 
> what is your substrate?


Thanks prob! the 'gecko' is easily one of my favorites.
The substrate is mineralized soil.



rushr said:


> Beautiful layout and plant choice :drool: There's one plant that's really neat looking. I didn't go through the Crypt list as it looks stemmed. Could you tell me which plant this one is? I'm sorry if it's a very common species and I'm being a newb.
> View attachment 17864


rush, that is Hygro. augustifolia, however there are 2 varieties in there. I forgot to post the picture of the other variety...it has reddish tint to the leaves but the new growth is very green. I just put planted it 2 weeks ago so I'm expecting it to change as it settles in to the mineralized soil. Here is a picture of it.











DrinkTheYeastMix said:


> Hygro Angustifolia from what I can tell. Might be wrong...
> 
> Anyway, great shots, great tank





fastfreddie said:


> Agreed! Stunning layout. You are very gifted with varieties of slow growers. You really make it look too easy.


Thanks Drink and Fred!

And thanks for all the nice comments.
Later.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

You have made a complete 180 from where you originally had it. I guess after you have had your fill of stem plants you rather admire than work. It looks elegantly simple yet fun to keep because of the lack of trimming that needs to be done. Bravo!

Dan


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

dantra said:


> You have made a complete 180 from where you originally had it. I guess after you have had your fill of stem plants you rather admire than work. It looks elegantly simple yet fun to keep because of the lack of trimming that needs to be done. Bravo!
> 
> Dan



haha yes, the stems just got to be too much. I love that I don't have to do much for this tank right now and the colors of the crypts are great. I have never had green gecko grow with that much red. Its really interesting to see these crypts grow...they really are great plants!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking great! I can't believe how much the tank has filled in! I love it


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Been really busy lately, I miss coming here for my "plant" fix...lol
Anyway here is an update. 
I added A. nana, A. nana "eyes", and coffeefolia
Thanks for looking!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is truly fantastic!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


>


For a second I thought that was a school of rosy or odessa barbs, and my face looked something like this . The _rasboras_ make your tank look huge, and I love the layout.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Tank is looking awesome, how do you get your crypts to grow in such volume?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> This is truly fantastic!





fastfreddie said:


> Awesome!





Gatekeeper said:


> Looks good





Voozle said:


> For a second I thought that was a school of rosy or odessa barbs, and my face looked something like this . The _rasboras_ make your tank look huge, and I love the layout.


Thanks!



pianofish said:


> Tank is looking awesome, how do you get your crypts to grow in such volume?


I think the answer would have to be CO2 and the substrate. Planting lots of them helps too.

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tell your fish to hold still, they're making my eyes hurt! 

Tank is looking fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

any update? and i want to do my tank like ur .no more stem .get at me on ur next cut . u know i need alot for my fix.! lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

kali said:


> any update? and i want to do my tank like ur .no more stem .get at me on ur next cut . u know i need alot for my fix.! lol


Got that?


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Tank looks great! I love an all crypt tank.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

kali said:


> any update? and i want to do my tank like ur .no more stem .get at me on ur next cut . u know i need alot for my fix.! lol


Hey Kali,
sorry man, no more stems other than H. augustifolia.
now its crypts, java sp., anubias sp. and my new favorite plant L. meeboldii



Gatekeeper said:


> Got that?


Yup! I have no time tank is in complete disarray!
got some BBA, I had some CO2 problems. I can't remember the last time I had time to even pick dead leaves...its a shame



idontknow said:


> Tank looks great! I love an all crypt tank.


Thanks! But it does look different now.
I have to much java fern growth...I really need to cut and sell a bunch.


I have just been so busy with good and really crappy stuff...I'm happy I found time to check in todayroud:


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

That is a shame, the tank was looking amazing.
Fix it up and take some pics!


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

Coltonorr said:


> Hey Kali,
> sorry man, no more stems other than H. augustifolia.
> now its crypts, java sp., anubias sp. and my new favorite plant L. meeboldii
> 
> ...


thats exactly what i want man!! stem too much work . lets me know if u got some for sale ..no stem tho.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad to know I'm not the only TPT'er that fell off the face of the earth for a while. Let's just hope you didn't stick a wet finger in a socket during a water change. 

Bumping a sweet old thread for anyone who has joined TPT since Coltonorr last posted in JUNE!! This is a tank done right!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha Freddy! It's been awhile!
I've just been trying to stay afloat lately.
The tank has been through alot...
I had reason to believe my soil had gotten impacted. About 8 months ago I noticed the root systems on many of my crypts had died and the plants looked "weak"? Some had started to die back. Any thoughts?
Another thought I had was that my sand cap was too much...that it was also impacting the roots. So I started to stir up the substrate a little with each water change. I'd jam the blunt end of an old tweezer down by the roots and stir it around. 

Since then I've noticed a turn around. More growth as far as runners and plantlets go. 

Also noticed that I lost a bank of lights due to a bad ballast...so I'm limping along with 2 year old bulbs and 6 bulbs instead of 8. Half the tank looks a little darker than the other...I just tell people its the clouds...
So here are a few pics...from Christmas Day.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is bad a$$! I love this style tank and youve pulled it off well!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous. You are really doing something right even with burnt out bulbs and cloudy forecasts.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update??


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I picked up 6 Denison Barbs as well as 6 rainbows. Some really nice fish! 

The tank needs a good cleaning so pics aren't that great. 
Sorry for the dirty glass. 
It's also turned into a grow out tank for crypts...something like crypto-collectoritis!
Iphone 4 pics so...nothing like some of you's...
here are a few pics.




















So hard to get a good shot...so fast!




















































Open space with rummy's...open space because I'm moving stuff around for NJAGC's November's meeting. I also sold all the narrowleaf Java ferns. I guess I'm sort of in a transition.









FTS


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey here is this setup again.

Those rainbows look awesome!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey here is this setup again.
> 
> Those rainbows look awesome!


Thanks Hydro!
I'm not sure what types they all are. I know I have a few boesemani, and a few parkinsoni. Not sure about the others.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those rainbows are fantastic. I've never seen them in a tank looking so pretty. You Jersey boys and crypts. I think there is something to this.  I like it a lot as it is with all the open area.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Your tank is looking great and as others have said, your fish are fantastic! 

And Sara, I'm offended, it's not just Jersey _boys_ that can grow nice crypts :hihi:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Those rainbows are fantastic. I've never seen them in a tank looking so pretty. You Jersey boys and crypts. I think there is something to this.  I like it a lot as it is with all the open area.


haha! Thanks Sara! Crypts are just so unique...and they are so easy. 
For my lifestyle right now its just about the right amount of maintenance.



Karackle said:


> Your tank is looking great and as others have said, your fish are fantastic!
> 
> And Sara, I'm offended, it's not just Jersey _boys_ that can grow nice crypts :hihi:


Thanks Kara! 
And thats right! Jersey is an equal opportunity planted tank state...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, we are the "garden state". 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

+1 to what everyone above said.

The tank is fantastic, i really like it! From the aquascape to the fish, it all looks really slick. I love the blurs of the fish haha, just zipping around, lots of swimming room.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

So how about an update? Anything new? Is this tank alive?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

tank is dead right now...6 days without power finished it.
It is getting a makeover when I find time.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your a hockey fan too! I am a Caps fan. I really like what your tank looked like and I hope that you have the same luck when start the tank up again.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Finally...after two hurricane's and October winter storm a year ago that killed my lights...
I ordered 2 x 36" Tek lights...just sayin'...


----------

